
Ask HN: The three kinds of engineers throughout a company's life - vqc
I&#x27;m trying to find an article (and related comments) that I could have sworn I originally saw on HN. I&#x27;ve tried HN search to no success.<p>From what I remember, it described the three(?) types of engineers that are needed at a company throughout the company&#x27;s lifetime of startup, growth, mature. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
======
nostrademons
It's originally from the book _Accidental Empires_ , but you probably read the
summary on CodingHorror:

[https://blog.codinghorror.com/commandos-infantry-and-
police/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/commandos-infantry-and-police/)

~~~
vqc
This is not the exact post I was thinking of, but the one I'm thinking of is
definitely an extension of this one. Having this post by jeff will definitely
help me on my search. Thanks!

------
kevinherron
This one? [https://steveblank.com/2018/11/13/its-not-change-you-fear-
it...](https://steveblank.com/2018/11/13/its-not-change-you-fear-its-loss/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18441804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18441804)

